# Id Caribe



## Jimyv1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bought these as caribe. Spots are faded. Fish are a solid 9" each.

Do you all agree?

Pic

Pic 2

Pic 3

Pic

Pic


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Humeral spot is there... most likely caribe, but better pics and diet would help to show that.


----------



## Jimyv1 (Jun 28, 2016)

What is best diet in your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Variety, I feed mostly pellets and occasionally fish fillets or shrimp


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Jimyv1 said:


> Bought these as caribe. Spots are faded. Fish are a solid 9" each.
> 
> Do you all agree?
> 
> ...


Caribe. pygocentrus notatus. pellets are good if the fish will accept them. A diet of tilapia fillet, raw shrimp, earthworms, meal worms, and crickets will keep it healthy. avoid live feeders if you can


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Jimyv1 said:


> Bought these as caribe. Spots are faded. Fish are a solid 9" each.
> 
> Do you all agree?
> 
> ...


Hi Jimyv1,
The fish has beautiful color







..like it !
Did you find the answer to your question?

Zhenya


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

100% caribe


----------

